# Hunting squirrel with shotgun question.



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello, I am expecting my 30 inch 12 guage full choke with 6 shot high brass express long range 2.75 inch shells to take down a squirrel at 40-50 yards...? Am I being unrealistic? I missed a squirrel yesterday around that range so I decided to put up some targets and shoot around 40 yards and my pattern was horrible. At 20 yards my pattern ws rock solid. I put in a extra full choke but I didnt test it out yet. If I want to take down a squirrel that far do I need to switch to a 22?

Thanks


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It would be better to use a .22 or reload with shot cups that are connected at the top for further range.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

use a 22 only....shotguns, just mess up what little meat there is on them tree rats....head shots..... unless you like the brains....where is the puck icon??


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Most shotguns do not pattern tight enough to kill small game at 45-50 yards. I limit myself to 35-40 yards with a shotgun, Usually try to get closer. Farther than that is .22 territory. Even then, i rarely shoot that far.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

When I take my son, he uses a 20 gauge with 6 shot. I taught him to try to aim off the head and usually there isn't much shot in the meat. We boil and peel the meat from the bone so any stragglers are usually found before eating.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

Even with a full choke, 50 yards is pushing it. I kill most of mine within 25 yards with my 12 guage mossberg 500. Yes, I use a full choke incase the squirrel gets high in a tree, No it does not destory the squirrel. I have actually killed squirrels within 10 yards and still not destroyed them. I would use a 22 for really long shots. I recommended the Mossberg 702 plinkster. Very accurate 22, I even have a scope on mine.


----------



## buckhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Squirrel calls actually help..alot! especially when shotgun hunting. If i shoot a squirrel i immediatly start barking with my call and other squirrels cant resist to take a peek. even after the sound of a 12 gauge


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Squirrel calls actually help..alot! especially when shotgun hunting. If i shoot a squirrel i immediatly start barking with my call and other squirrels cant resist to take a peek.


When I used to squirrel hunt I used two black walnuts as my squirrel call. Rub or click them together and boy did that bring those curious suckers in.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have always used #4 shot high brass , with improved cyclinder . Odd combo , but never had a problem out to 35yds .


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Bulldawg said:


> I have always used #4 shot high brass , with improved cyclinder . Odd combo , but never had a problem out to 35yds .


I use #5 High brass with modified choke. Works well for rabbit and squirrel. I like to do both while I'm out


-Ryan Boyer


----------

